
Make JSON your lingua franca - code-faster
https://codefaster.substack.com/p/make-json-your-lingua-franca
======
salawat
{"private_sentiment":"/"What absolute twaddle. Who would want to communicate
like this?/"","public_sentiment":"/"To each their own I guess./""}

------
verdverm
You might consider [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) as a substitute
for JSON

Good points otherwise, Cue can make them even easier or more profound

